# Audiovisual



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, 

On the edp bill there is a line

_Contribuição Audiovisual plus 6% tax_

could someone give me a clue as to what this contribution is for ??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have an electricity account then you pay a audio/tv licence, *regardless* of whether you have a TV or radio or pick up Portuguese stations or channels, you can't opt out


----------

